# X-men review, go see it. about time



## billc (Jun 3, 2011)

I have to say that I didn't really like the first three X-men movies, they were just dull, even with all that great material to work with. This movie has redeemed the X-men. It is more entertaining, and it is more interesting. I think that the director, Mathew Vaughn(?) the guy who directed Kick ***, did a great job. So far, this is the best movie of the summer. The two leads really did a great job and the supporting mutants were the way they should have been in the first movies. This is a movie to see in the theaters if you enjoy the theater experience.

To track what I have seen so far:

Hannah, red box/net flix if you are bored  and everthing else you wanted to see is already gone.
Thor, Red box/net flix
Priest, clean the sock drawer, watch some paint dry, then forget the red box/net flix and get some sleep, catch it when you are channel surfing when you fell asleep earlier and woke up at 2:00 a.m. and can't go back to sleep
Scream 4, read the advice for Priest


----------



## Sensei Payne (Jun 6, 2011)

I went to go see the new X-men yesterday.

FANTASTIC MOVIE

I thought it was the best one yet.  They didn't try and get too fancy with everything, so it felt more, "real" and relateable.

Side NOTE: the Cameo was the best part

AFTER CREDITS: There is nothing there...I waited the whole time and there wasn't any classic X-Men "Cliff Hanger"  (IE Magneto starting to get his powers back at the End of X-Men 3)


----------



## Steve (Jun 6, 2011)

Best of the series, although, like Thor, it looked a little cheesy at times... costuming and effects that were b-grade, more in line with an episode of Power Rangers than a top tier, high budget film.

Good plot and good writing make up for cheesy effects, though.  The best part of the movie was the core relationship between magneto and prof. x.  Their characters were complex and their friendship was completely, utterly believable.  Without such a strong core, this movie would have been a fail.  With it, it is the best of the series and one I'd watch again.


----------



## Omar B (Jun 6, 2011)

I'll see it on DVD eventually.  Naming it X-Men first Class makes me expect some version of the first X-Men team and since the only one from that team in there is beast and it's all more modern mutants thrown in.  I'm not gonna pay money for something that clearly is not what it says it is.  I mean, come on, how is Havoc on the team and Cyclops isn't?  Cyclops is the older brother and the first one on the team.

Skill of the director, cast and rest of the crew aside, I'm sure in and of itself it may be a good movie.  But I'm not into it.

Cyclops, Beast, Jean, Iceman, now that's first class.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jun 11, 2011)

Certainly a watchable movie, loved the relationship between Charles and Erik. Decent action, decent special effects (with one exception, later). Even a credible performance from Kevin Bacon as the bad guy. If they make a "First Class II", I'll go see it. There were little problems (guys didn't wear their hair like Banshee did back in 1962) but these could be overlooked. What I couldn't stand...

*The lousy makeup job on the furry version of the Beast!!!*

They should've taken a hint from the Kelsey Grammar version. The current Beast looks like a lifesize, blue version of Eddie Munster's doll from "Munster, Go Home".



Sensei Payne said:


> ... Magneto starting to get his powers back at the End of X-Men 3)


Makes me think you didn't see the _real _bit, after Magneto and after the credits. The one in Moira's facility. 
Heh-heh-heh.


----------



## Sensei Payne (Jun 13, 2011)

Oh no..your right..my mistake...Prof X did "transplant" his mind into someone else or something like that didn't he.

But that would upset me if Patrick Stewart isn't used anymore.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 13, 2011)

Watched this film yesterday and personally even with all the problems listed above it was by far the best of all the X-Men movies to date!!!  Very enjoyable!!!


----------

